# Sticky  Diagnostic Codes



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> engine codes 2014
> 
> https://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2014/14OBDG04 Engine Diagnostics.pdf
> 
> ...


Good to know, thank you sir. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Very nice, it's always good to have references on hand.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Stickied.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Engine Codes 2016

https://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2016/16OBDG04 Engine Diagnostics.pdf

Transmission Codes 2016

https://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2016/16OBDG03 Transmission Diagnostics.pdf

Engine Codes 2017

https://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2017/17OBDG04 Engine Diagnostics.pdf

Transmission Codes 2017

https://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/pdf/2017/17OBDG04 Transmisson Diagnostics.pdf


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Do these links work for anybody else, or am I the only one that has tried lately? "Service.gm.com" site won't load at all. Maybe I'm not special enough to access the site, I dunno.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Either it's down or been removed. 

Obd2 should say engine codes anyways. On phone apps. Not sure on readers bought from parts stores. Not sure on trans codes either. Have yet to see any of those codes.

Be nice if there was a way to pull down all codes from all computer modules. Without spending a fortune for an appropriate scanner.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Either it's down or been removed.
> 
> Obd2 should say engine codes anyways. On phone apps. Not sure on readers bought from parts stores. Not sure on trans codes either. Have yet to see any of those codes.
> 
> Be nice if there was a way to pull down all codes from all computer modules. Without spending a fortune for an appropriate scanner.


Soon. :wink:


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Either it's down or been removed.
> 
> Obd2 should say engine codes anyways. On phone apps. Not sure on readers bought from parts stores. Not sure on trans codes either. Have yet to see any of those codes.
> 
> Be nice if there was a way to pull down all codes from all computer modules. Without spending a fortune for an appropriate scanner.


Gotcha, I do have the scan tool, but I guess I was hoping for more info here than what the scan tool already reads. I'm not too familiar with diesels in general, then add the "after-treatment" process with all the diesel specific codes and I'm a little more lost than I thought I'd be.

Thanks


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Be nice if there was a way to pull down all codes from all computer modules. Without spending a fortune for an appropriate scanner.


:iagree:.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone have copies of any of these PDFs? If so, use the paperclip below and attach them here.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Does anyone have copies of any of these PDFs? If so, use the paperclip below and attach them here.


Idk if that’s legal cause of copyright issues.
You can find all these files here:


https://gsitlc.ext.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/index.html


----------

